# SR20DET starts right up, but if let idle, revs drop too low and eventually die



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

I just installed a SR20DET onto my S13. It starts up fine, but whenever I let it idle after just starting it, the revs start dropping until it bogs and dies. I always have to keep pumping the gas to keep it alive. Don't know why this is happening. Is anybody else having this problem? I need input on why this is happening and possibly how to solve it. .......... thanks


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

beefcake6681 said:


> *I just installed a SR20DET onto my S13. It starts up fine, but whenever I let it idle after just starting it, the revs start dropping until it bogs and dies. I always have to keep pumping the gas to keep it alive. Don't know why this is happening. Is anybody else having this problem? I need input on why this is happening and possibly how to solve it. .......... thanks *


 Is your BOV recirculated?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah could be your BOV, or any of your sensors might not be hooked up right, or you have a vacuum leak. Possibilities are endless.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it's a vacuum leak. the car is just idling right? you're not driving it or anything and dies on you? BOV has nothing to do with it you have a vacuum leak somewhere after the MAF.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

The car doesn't die when I drive it. The problem presents itself when I first start the car and let it idle. Whenever I start the car, it first idles at 1k for about half a minute, then the revs would drop, car bogs then dies


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Then its most definately a vacuum leak.


----------



## JSpec24Osx (Jun 4, 2003)

If not a VACUUM LEAK it's prob a fuel pump or filter. I had the same problem with my CRX when I got a swap done. I changed the fuel filter didnt help, and when I changed the Fuel Pump it solved the problem. Good Luck

Jeff


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *Then its most definately a vacuum leak. *


vacuum leaks have more effect when on boost. If it was a leak the car would run very very badly and stall all the time - not just at idle. This is a turbo remember.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

how would it stall all the time? 

check the idle and timing as well.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

James said:


> *how would it stall all the time?
> 
> check the idle and timing as well. *


Ever driven your car with the intercooler pipe off? Its not pretty


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes I have... and it doesn't stall when I have my foot on the gas but does when I idle.... I would call that a vacuum leak too wouldn't you???


----------



## RussianCracker (Dec 15, 2009)

its defenetly a AAC idle control. Clean it and ur car should be fine. Its under ur intake mainfold.


----------



## Shane671 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, 
Im having the SAME problem, i tried changing all the vacuum lines i could find, but some friends at the shop told me that i should just get a stock vacuum line diagram, im heading to the shop today to try that out. ill let you know how that goes.


----------



## RussianCracker (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a similar problem. Car starts but dies out in about 5 sec. The only way to keep it alive is to pump the gas pedal. If you hold the gas pedal it will just boged down and die. Its not the spark since it start right a way, its not ACC because it would stay running if i held the gas pedal, its not TPS since it actully responses to my pedal when i do pump it, Its not the BOV since i disconected it(just the little hose), Its not the fuel lines but it could be the fuel pump. lol it also can be the ECU, a massive vacuum leak since if i rev the car it dies right away. It could be that my car died and my SAFC is reset but it should atleast stay on but could run really shitty.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i would have to say its an aac valve. from what he says the car dies when it enters closed loop. it runs fine in open loop. the aac valve could be adjusted to low or stuck almost closed causing ok idle at startup but dieing at closed loop. unplug the aac valve and see if it changes anything.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

RussianCracker said:


> I have a similar problem. Car starts but dies out in about 5 sec. The only way to keep it alive is to pump the gas pedal. If you hold the gas pedal it will just boged down and die. Its not the spark since it start right a way, its not ACC because it would stay running if i held the gas pedal, its not TPS since it actully responses to my pedal when i do pump it, Its not the BOV since i disconected it(just the little hose), Its not the fuel lines but it could be the fuel pump. lol it also can be the ECU, a massive vacuum leak since if i rev the car it dies right away. It could be that my car died and my SAFC is reset but it should atleast stay on but could run really shitty.


your mistaken with the tps. you could have a faulty connection within it that could cause a flat line in the throttle response to the ecu. just because it initially responds doesnt mean its fine. if you put a volt meter to the tps and see if it ranges from .5 volts to 5 volts without dropping to 0 its ok. but if it is theres your problem. i had this problem so dont get fooled


----------



## RussianCracker (Dec 15, 2009)

Funny thing is that i took my whole BOV and my car idles fine lol it seems like the car isent getting enough air. Since the BOV stay open the air escapes it and it chokes on fuel but if take it off the car runs since its sucking that air thru the whole where the BOV is.


----------

